# Trinkblase trocknen nach Omas Patentrezept



## Schildbürger (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern habe ich zu erstemal einen Trinkrucksack bei einer Tour verwendet.
Da er neu stark nach PVC roch, hatte ich ihn und den Schlauch zuvor einige Stunden in Spülwasser "eingelegt" + gereinigt.
Kurzum, ich fand das Teil bei der Fahrt sehr praktisch.

Nach meiner Rückkehr die Teile gut ausgespült, blieb nur das Problem mit der Restfeuchte im Beutel und Schlauch. Das in den Ecken sich sammelnde Wasser hatte ich mit einen Tuch ausgewischt.

Als ich dreckig wie ich war durch den Keller ins Haus ging, sah die Wäsche dort hängen. Meine Idee war es dann die Teile zum trocknen einfach aufzuhängen.
Mit einer oder zwei Wäscheklammern die Trinkblase an der Wäscheleine aufgehangen und fertig. Den Schlauch an ein Stück gebogenen Draht und fertig. Heute war sie ganz trocken.

Edit: Die Trinkblase sollte nicht in die Sonne gehangen werden, sie ist vor UV-Strahlung zu schützen, (steht jedenfalls drauf). 

Siehe Foto.


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (2. Mai 2005)

...Der Aldi Rucksack ... Bist du zufrieden? Ich mein miz Trgekomfort und so ?!

Ich bins nämlich nich ! ...Ich hatte das Ding an und er hat mich irgentwie nach unten gezogen wie ein Sack Kartoffeln. ...Und das bei fast leerem Zustand. 

Welches Modell hast du genommen ? ...Es gab glaube ich 3 verschiedene, oder ?

Achja , ...Danke für den Tipp mit dem Trocknen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyChris (2. Mai 2005)

@Merida-cc-17 
habe den schwarzen mit silbernen teilelementen gekauft und bin absolut zu frieden! einziges manko ist; bei schnelleren downhills mit sprungelemente springt er ein wenig mit! aber sonst einfach genial


----------



## wing (2. Mai 2005)

Merida-cc-17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte das Ding an und er hat mich irgentwie nach unten gezogen wie ein Sack Kartoffeln. ...Und das bei fast leerem Zustand.



Dich zeiht ein leerer Rucksack nach unten   Vielleicht solltest du mal ordentlich Frühstücken   

Grüßle

wing


----------



## Spezialistz (2. Mai 2005)

also ich finde den alsi rucksack nicht so gelungen. haben hier mehere. direkter vergleich: der kleine camelbak! die blase und das mundstück sind viel besser. ausserdem finde ich, das er von tragekomfort besser ist. schade ist nur, dass er keinen beckengurt hat.


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (2. Mai 2005)

...shit ! ich hab mir noch überlegt ob ich nich doch den silbernen nehmen soll , ...hab dann so einen genommen der Hinten zwei Quer angeordnete Schnallen hat .

Naja wie dem auch sei : ...Wenn ich mehr als 1 Liter in die Blase tue, dann sitzt der Rucksack einfach sch***e !!! Ich war damit jetz schon 5 mal biken und musste immer die gleichen Erfahrungen machen . Aber wer weiß , ...vielleicht bin Ich einfach zu Anspruchsvoll ;-)


----------



## joob45 (2. Mai 2005)

leute bitte was erwartet ihr denn? für den preis ist der artikel ausreichend. mehr kostet halt mehr.

closed


----------



## Schildbürger (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe den schwarzen mit den silbernen Teilen. Nach ein wenig Einstellerei sitzt der ganz gut.
Wenn du dir die Foto's in einem anderen Thread anschaust, sieht der dem Camelbak Mule sehr ähnlich.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1859040&postcount=17

Bei einem Händler hatte ich verschiedene Camelbak's und andere anprobiert.
Teilweise saßen die wesentlich schlechter gerade die kleineren drückten und zwackten.
Ein größerer Rucksack hat mehr Auflagefläche. Ist aber wohl auch eine Frage der Figur.
Einer der mir gefiel kostete aber 60, da ich nicht wusste, ob mir sowas zusagt, habe ich mir den zu 10 gegönnt, da kann man nicht viel falsch machen auch wenn der vielleicht nur 1 Jahr hält.

Ungewohnt war für mich nur das hohe Gewicht mit der gefüllten Trinkblase,
sonst hatte ich nur Handy, Werkzeug und Ersatzschlauch mit. 
Ich fand's praktischer als 2 Trinkflaschen mitzunehmen, zumal ich nur eine mit ach und krach am Y-Rahmen verstauen kann und die zweite in den Rucksack kommt.

Einige schrieben, das die Trinkblase nicht so haltbar ist wie bei den teuren, aber man kann sich sowas ja als Ersatz holen.

Ganz praktisch war auch die Regenschutzhaube als Spritzschutz gegen den Schlamm, nur abbürsten und er Rucksack ist wieder sauber.

Wenn du unzufrieden bist kannst du das Teil (ungebraucht?) zurückgeben.


----------



## Borss (5. Mai 2005)

also ich bin einfach nur zufrieden mit dem aldi rucksack und zum trocknen einfach aufhängen so wie gesagt, oder wieder gleich mit wasser fühlen wenn der nächste einsatz schon wartet.

greetz


----------



## FeierFox (5. Mai 2005)

Ich hab den Camelbak Hydrobak, ist glaub ich einer der kleinsten. Wie oben schon erwähnt hat der leider keinen Brustgurt, trotzdem sitzt das Teilchen immer optimal. Nur beim zu argen DH rutscht er in den Nacken.

Zum Thema trocknen: Gut ausspülen, Restwasser mit Lappen rauswischen und dann eine Nacht ein paar Blätter Küchenrolle drin lassen, danach ist die Blase knochentrocken. 

Mit Wäscheklamern irgendwo aufhängen halt ich nicht für den Bringer, da die Blase sicher unter den Druckstellen leidet.

Gruß
J:H


----------



## Micro767 (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo !

Ich hab letztes Jahr schon den Aldi gekauft, dachte mir für 10 kannste nichts falsch machen    und genau so ist es auch gekommen. Das Preis Leistungsverhältnis ist ja mal klasse.   

Habe einige Touren damit gefahren und habe keine Probleme mit dem Sitz gehabt, kein verrutschen und keine Druckstellen oder so. Passt halt nicht allzu viel hinein.

Für größere Touren hab ich mir Anfang des Jahres nen Deuter Cross Air Model 2004 gekauft ohne Trinkblase, denn die vom Aldi passt wunderbar.

Jetzt noch mal nen Aldi gekauft aber nur wegen der Blase und den Rucksack verschenkt. Was ist passiert die Blase 2005 macht um einiges einen schlechteren Eindruck als die von 2004 !

Vergleichen kann man den Aldi nicht mit dem Deuter, da beide total Unterschiedliche Rückenteile und Belüftungen haben.

Für die Aldiblase hab ich auch schon beim Rose Versand ein neues Mundstück gekauft, auch so ein Noname und es past ! Also warum 27 für ein 2 L. Blase ausgeben wenn man für 10 nen Rucksack mit 2 L. Blase bekommt ?   

Reinigen ? Kukident Tabs auch vom Aldi ! Nicht immer aber ab und an werf ich so ein Teil rein, was Oma´s Gebiss reinigt ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulf2 (6. Mai 2005)

Dann bekommst Du bei der nächsten Tour einen Vorgeschmack auf die Geriatrie. Naja, dann prost.
Als Reiniger taugt sehr gut das parfumfreie Proweiß spezial (Spinnrad). Ein anderes Mittel ist Natron, oder auch Backpulver.
Rein in die Trinkblase, warmes Wasser dazu, schütteln und die Brühe bis zum Ventil laufen lassen. Danach 1-2 Stunden liegen lassen. Anschließend ausspülen und trocknen.
Proweiß wirkt dazu auch geruchsneutralisierend.


----------



## felixh. (11. Mai 2005)

Warum nicht einfach auskochen???
Bei guten Blasen geht das, bei der Aldi bin ich skeptisch, hat das schon jemand gemacht. Denn selbst aufgehängt braucht die eine Woche.

Andere Möglichkeit, Komplett vollaufen lassen, verschließen und vorm losfahren Wasser tauschen, ist vom Geschmack dann o.k.


----------



## Enrgy (12. Mai 2005)

Wurde hier schonmal diskutiert, wie man die Blasen am besten reinigt. Eine beschriebene Lösung: Nach der Fahrt leeren und dann direkt ins Tiefkühlfach!


----------



## Schildbürger (14. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Wurde hier schonmal diskutiert, wie man die Blasen am besten reinigt. Eine beschriebene Lösung: Nach der Fahrt leeren und dann direkt ins Tiefkühlfach!


Hi Volker,

ja, den Tip kannte ich schon.
Nur ist bei uns der Tiefkühlschrank meist zu voll. Dort sollte er auch flach liegen um an der Knickstelle beim rausnehmen nicht zu brechen. Auftauen lassen geht schnell.
Nur so habe ich eine neue Lösung vorgestellt.
Kann jeder so machen wie er/sie es möchte.


----------



## Tifftoff (26. Mai 2005)

Wie wärs denn mit Essigessenz ( 25% ige Säure )ausspülen? Und danach in das Tiefkühlfach ( -15 Grad ).
Ob dann noch Keime drin sind, weiss ich nicht. Aber Schimmel bildet sich auf keinen Fall in Tiefkühltruhe.


----------



## Uwe1475 (26. Mai 2005)

hallo,
ist vielleicht nicht ganz so passend aber ich hab mir letztes jahr einen rücksack für inliner gekauft der auch so einen trinkbeutel mit drin hat.hab ihn 2x beim inlinen und 1mal beim biken benutzt und in schrank geschmissen  
das teil drückt mir voll in den rücken und ist absolut un angenehm zu tragen und das sch.. billig mundstück hat von haus aus getropft weil noch etwas rest matterial im "vebntil war das bei der produktion nicht ganz entfernt wurde,hab ich dann gemacht.aber trotz allem hat das teil immer getropft wenn die blase etwas zu sehr getrückt wurde,was beim inlinen und auch beim biken schon mal passieren kann.also war meine ganze rechte seite,auch mein bike,mit trinken bekleckert was total nervig wag.und dann dieses trocken kriegen....
hab jetzt 2 flaschen halter am rahmen montiert und gut ist.da passen locker 2x 1L flaschen rein ohne das sie rausfallen oder so.

@schildbürger:ich weis jetzt nicht welchen rahmen ich habe,schande  ,aber versuchs mal wie ich die flaschenhalter nebeneinander in art V form anzubringen,bei mir hat es geklappt.weiß nicht wo und wie ich bilder hochladen kann,sonnst hätte ich es dir mal gezeigt.

schöne grüße und gutes wetter an alle
uwe..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (27. Mai 2005)

Uwe1475 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> ist vielleicht nicht ganz so passend aber ich hab mir letztes jahr einen rücksack für inliner gekauft der auch so einen trinkbeutel mit drin hat.hab ihn 2x beim inlinen und 1mal beim biken benutzt und in schrank geschmissen
> das teil drückt mir voll in den rücken und ist absolut un angenehm zu tragen und das sch.. billig mundstück hat von haus aus getropft weil noch etwas rest matterial im "vebntil war das bei der produktion nicht ganz entfernt wurde,hab ich dann gemacht.



Wie schon geschrieben, (an)probieren geht über studieren...


Off Topic:


			
				Uwe1475 schrieb:
			
		

> hab jetzt 2 flaschen halter am rahmen montiert und gut ist.da passen locker 2x 1L flaschen rein ohne das sie rausfallen oder so.
> 
> @schildbürger:ich weis jetzt nicht welchen rahmen ich habe,schande  ,aber versuchs mal wie ich die flaschenhalter nebeneinander in art V form anzubringen,bei mir hat es geklappt.



Bilder von mir und meinem Bike, beim Training,  hat Martin (Danke!  ) gemacht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1926511#post1926511

Ich bin der mit dem grün-gelben Bike. Das ist ein sogenannter Y-Rahmen.
Dort habe ich nur einen Flaschenhalter unter dem Sattel. Eine zweite Flasche musste ich in den Rucksack tun.
Die "normalen" sind die Diamant-Rahmen wg. der Form eben.
Das schwarze vom Frank z.B..
(Verflixt, ich muß doch mal die Bilder von meinen Bikes ins Fotoalbum packen.)



			
				Uwe1475 schrieb:
			
		

> @schildbürger: weiß nicht wo und wie ich bilder hochladen kann,sonnst hätte ich es dir mal gezeigt.
> 
> schöne grüße und gutes wetter an alle
> uwe..



Die Bilder in deinem Fotoalbum speichern, wie du die in einen Beitrag reinbekommst siehst du, wenn du dir den Beitrag mal mit "zitat" ansiehst.
Wenn du einen Beitrag schreibst, gibt's unten noch die Möglichkeit Dateien anzuhängen.
Es gibt hier im Forum euch einen Testbereich, wo du ohne einen Thread zu zerschreddern Fragen und üben kannst.   
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=142


Viel Spaß!


----------



## Uwe1475 (27. Mai 2005)

nette lackierung  schaut gut aus die farb kombination. will meines im winter vielleicht umlackieren entweder schwarz matt oder ein schönes blau oder grün mit hammerschlag effekt.aber mal sehn ob ich bis dahin noch lust habe das ganze bike zu zerlegen abschleifen usw.aber anderes thema.
also hab mal bilder von meinem bike hochgeladen und auch vom flaschenhalter. ich denk mal das es so bei dir auch möglich ist,aber recht schlecht zu sagen so von bildern her-kannst du ja dann besser entscheiden.
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/medium/Mein_Rad_3.jpg
hoffe du kannst es erkennen,wenn nicht versuch ich besser bilder zu machen.
grüße
uwe


----------



## Schildbürger (28. Mai 2005)

Hallo Uwe,
du hast den selben Rahmen wie Martin und ich.   
Das Foto ist doch gut.
Meines war ursprünglich mal blau wie du an meinem Benutzerbild und Profilbild siehst.
Die Idee mit den Schlauchschellen ist nicht schlecht.
Und zum Lackieren habe ich in einem anderen Thread schon was geschrieben.
So und jetzt genug mit dem Off-Topic hier.


----------



## Uwe1475 (28. Mai 2005)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> Die Idee mit den Schlauchschellen ist nicht schlecht.


danke schön  

wollte erst kabelbinder nehmen wegen kratzer und so..aber die wo ich hatte waren zu kurz und auserdem bekommt man die nur sehr schwer so fest das da nix mehr verrutscht wenn da erst mal die volen flaschen drin sind.und die schlauchschellen hab ich als "meterware" vom hornbach geholt.sind so 1-2meter von dem band und handvoll von den schraubteilen dazu, geht auch recht fix und easy.


----------



## el_largo (29. Mai 2005)

um hier nochmal aufs eigentliche thema zu kommen... kann mir von euch vielleicht jemand sagen, wie ich den leckeren PVC geschmack bei neuen blasen weg bekomme?

hab mir eine neue gekauft (camelbak) und nehm sie nur ungern weil ich in der zeit in der ich keine hatte mit flaschen gefahren bin (ist auch nicht schlecht! ausspülen umdrehen trocknen lassen und wenns ganz hart kommt ab in die spülmaschine) 
das mach ma' mit 'ner blase!

zu der anfangs beschriebenen ali blase kann ich nur folgendes sagen: die schmeckt genauso lecker nach PVC wie die camelbak.
hab meiner freundin eine "sottige" gekauft und bei ihr mal probiert... 
1. wusste ich nicht dass sie apfelschorle drin hatte und 
2. hats total widerlich geschmeckt
gehirn an zunge: auspucken!!! aber flott!

also bitte  bitte! wie bekomm ich das weg???


----------



## Schildbürger (29. Mai 2005)

el_largo schrieb:
			
		

> um hier nochmal aufs eigentliche thema zu kommen... kann mir von euch vielleicht jemand sagen, wie ich den leckeren PVC geschmack bei neuen blasen weg bekomme?
> ...
> also bitte  bitte! wie bekomm ich das weg???


Hi,

also ich habe wie oben schon beschrieben die Blase mit heißem Wasser mit Spülmittel gefüllt, mehrere Stunden, in der Spüle mit Spülwasser, liegen lassen und das ganze einige Male gewechselt bis der Geruch weg war. 
Bei einer neuen Flasche war es das selbe.
Vielleicht noch Essigwasser, oder Gebissreiniger?   
Apfelschorle trinke ich meist auch, 2/3 Apfelsaft zu 1/3 Wasser, schmeckt mir besser.


----------



## el_largo (29. Mai 2005)

Danke! Das werd ich mal ausprobieren. vielleicht komm ich ja dann wieder auf den Geschmack mit der Blase... Auf Dauer knirscht das ganz schön wenn man immer die vielen Mineralstoffe mittrinken muss die nach der Abfahrt am Trinknippel der Flasche kleben! :kotz:


----------



## el_largo (31. Mai 2005)

jetzt aber mal noch ne blöde frage hinterhergeschoben: 
wie macht ihr denn das mit dem schlauch?? wie bekommt man den trocken?
macht ihr etwa jedesmal das mundstück ab?
also insgesamt gesehen ist es ja mit der pflege und reinigung einer blase um einiges aufwändiger als mit einer flasche! 

gruss ausm allgäu


----------



## hotzemott (31. Mai 2005)

el_largo schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt aber mal noch ne blöde frage hinterhergeschoben:
> wie macht ihr denn das mit dem schlauch?? wie bekommt man den trocken?
> macht ihr etwa jedesmal das mundstück ab?
> also insgesamt gesehen ist es ja mit der pflege und reinigung einer blase um einiges aufwändiger als mit einer flasche!
> ...


Ja, da hast du Recht, ne Trinkflasche zu reinigen ist schon einfacher!

Ich finde es nicht schwer, die Blase sebst trocken zu kriegen, die meisten haben heute ja ne große Öffnung. Der Schlauch trocknet dagegen sehr langsam aus und solange Feuchtigkeit drin ist ist das bei sommerlichen Temperaturen sicher ne gute Basis für die Entwicklung von Keimen. Wenn ich die Blase nicht gleich am nächsten Tag wieder benütze mache ich daher das Mundstück ab, was ich aber sehr lästig finde. Nach meiner Meinung sollten die Hersteller am Schlauch vorne und hinten eine einfache Möglichkeit zur Demontage von Blase und Mundstück anbringen. Damit wäre das Reinigen und vor allem Trocknen leichter. Zumindest bei den Preisen der Camelbaks/Deuters könnte man das erwarten.

Hotzemott


----------



## Schildbürger (1. Juni 2005)

el_largo schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt aber mal noch ne blöde frage hinterhergeschoben:
> wie macht ihr denn das mit dem schlauch?? wie bekommt man den trocken?
> macht ihr etwa jedesmal das mundstück ab?
> also insgesamt gesehen ist es ja mit der pflege und reinigung einer blase um einiges aufwändiger als mit einer flasche!
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

im Schlauch sind auch nach einigen Tagen noch Tropfen drin.   
Vor dem nächsten Gebrauch mit Wasser durchspülen.
Das ist auch der Grund warum ich für kurze Runden noch die Flasche nehme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (1. Juni 2005)

sers

so jetzt meld ihc mich auch mal zu wort. hab ebenfalls ne camelback trinkblase. der vorteil einer blase gegenüber der flasche is ganz einfach das volumen. grad im sommer bie 30 grad trink ich schonmal locker die 3 liter oder mehr. unterwegs an ner tanke auffüllen. da käme ich mit ner flasche ned weit.
das mit dem reinigen ist richtig und die original reinigungshilfen von camelback sind ja auch schweine teuer.
also was mach ich. mundstück zudrehn und richtig heißes wasser rein nach der aussfahrt. das tötet dann schonmal die meißten keime ab. ned kochend aber schon so das man sich die finger verbrennen könnte. das lass ich dann 30min liegen. danach gut ausspülen und durch die öffnung ZEWA tücher rein. zusammenknüllen und rein. und dann kopf über aufhängen. nach ca 2 stunden wechsel ich dann die tücher weil die 1ten komplett nass sind.am nächsten morgen is die blase annähernd trocken. also wirklich fast komplett.
vor der nächsten ausfahrt nochmal heiß wasser rein und fertig.

ein bikekumpel von mir schmeißt immer heiß wasser und ne kukident rein. von opas gebiss. das soll die keime auch abtöten aber ich finds eklig um ehrlich zu sein.
meine methode benutz ich nun seit gut 3 jahren und hatte noch nie magen darm oder sonstige probleme wegen der keime.
hoffe geholfen zu haben

ciao Lucas


----------



## Moe (1. Juni 2005)

Warum macht ihr so einen riesen Aufriß die Blasen zu trocknen? Mit Tüchern vollstopen etc?
Es geht viel einfacher: Die original Camelbakblasen haben so eine große Öffnung, daß man die komplette Blase von innen nach außen durch das Loch ziehen kann. Trocknen lassen und fertig. Keine weiteren Hilfsmittel erforderlich. Hoffe geholfen zu haben...


----------



## el_largo (1. Juni 2005)

ah ja das ist eine gute idee nur geht das mit den neueren blasen nicht mehr da die (zB meine 2 liter blase ) einen Foliensteg längs durch haben... da wird auf links drehen etwas unmöglich.
 

gruss ausm allgäu


----------



## Haiflyer (1. Juni 2005)

Moe schrieb:
			
		

> Warum macht ihr so einen riesen Aufriß die Blasen zu trocknen? Mit Tüchern vollstopen etc?
> Es geht viel einfacher: Die original Camelbakblasen haben so eine große Öffnung, daß man die komplette Blase von innen nach außen durch das Loch ziehen kann. Trocknen lassen und fertig. Keine weiteren Hilfsmittel erforderlich. Hoffe geholfen zu haben...




das is genauso ******* weil du so nur ca 2/3 der blase auf links bekommst weil die folie direkt um die öffnung ja ned auf links geht. sonst müsstest du ja die öffnung auf auf links drehn und dasgeht ned. also is genauso ******* wie alles andre auch. ich bleib bei meinen tüchern. das funzt wunderbar und ich lauf ned gefahr die blase durch dauerndes wenden von links auf rechts und umgekehrt zu beschädigen. glaub nämlihc nicht das ihr das gut tut.

ciao Lucas


----------



## ulf2 (4. Juni 2005)

dann fahr' halt mit einer 2l flasche .


----------



## ulf2 (4. Juni 2005)

sorry, hatte das @el largo vergessen

von kukident möchte ich abraten. schmeckt immer *******! lieber backpulver oder natron nehmen! ist billiger und geschmacks- und geruchsneutral.


----------



## el_largo (5. Juni 2005)

Danke ulf2, das hab ich mittlerweile ausprobiert und ich glaube es ist gar nicht schlecht! Hatte die Blase in der Zwischenzeit nicht mehr in Gebrauch aber nächste Woche wird sie am Gardasee beweisen dass sie ihr Geld wert ist!

Gruss ausm Allgäu


----------



## Baxx (7. Juni 2005)

Ich spüle Blase und Schlauch einfach nach der Benutzung mit Wasser durch, schüttle sie aus und friere sie ein. Wasser mit ~60°C (= aus der Leitung) nützt nix gegen Keime, da muss es schon sieden oder mit Desinfektionsmitteln versetzt sein.


----------



## rpo35 (7. Juni 2005)

Wurde zwar bereits gesagt aber zur Bestätigung nochmal:
Putzen, trocknen...alles Käse ! Kurz durchspülen und einfach naß in den Gefrierschrank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trauftaenzer (8. Juni 2005)

Mein Tipp gegen PVC-Geschmack:   

Heisses Wasser mit einem guten Schuss Essig einfüllen. Über Nacht stehen lassen und dann ausspülen. Nie wieder Plastik-Geschmack im Mund!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Tatze83 (8. Juni 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wurde zwar bereits gesagt aber zur Bestätigung nochmal:
> Putzen, trocknen...alles Käse ! Kurz durchspülen und einfach naß in den Gefrierschrank



ganz meiner meinung


----------



## mtb_nico (12. Juni 2005)

Hi!
Also ich friere meine Blase auch ein. Allerdings immer in ner Tüte verpackt und oben zugeklippt. Sonst schmeckt das Mundstück ne Woche später nach Tiefkühlpizza...

Ich habe aber auch noch nen Problem mit meinem Camelbak. Der Verschluss ist undicht. Allerdings sieht man keine Beschädigung am Deckel oder an der Dichtung.
Wenn ich die Blase befüllt habe und umdrehe fängt sie einfach an zu tropfen. Hatte das schon mal jemand von euch und kennt nen Tipp wie ich das weg bekomme? Noch fester zudrehen ist in meinen Augen nicht mehr möglich...
Gruß!

nico


----------



## JustRunning (13. Juni 2005)

mal so ne frage nebenbei.

spült ihr das teil alle mit wasser aus oder nemmt ihr ein spülmittel oder so?

weil auf meiner blase stand drauf mit sanften spülmittel, naja gesagt getan, jetzt riecht das teil nach syntetik grünem apfel.
wobei es klingt ab.

das einfrieren bringt ja nur was gegen keime oder ?


----------



## mtb_nico (13. Juni 2005)

JustRunning schrieb:
			
		

> mal so ne frage nebenbei.
> 
> spült ihr das teil alle mit wasser aus oder nemmt ihr ein spülmittel oder so?
> 
> ...


Also ich spüle ihn nur mit heißem Wasser aus schüttele dann so gut es geht das Wasser raus und lass den Schlauch leerlaufen. Dann in die Tiefkühltruhe. Meine Blase ist inzwischen etwas älter als ein Jahr und sieht noch aus wie neu. Nur undicht ist sie eben... 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## JustRunning (13. Juni 2005)

meine hatt sich verfärbt nachdem ich mal so powerbar zeugs reingemacht habe, also so ein pulverzusatz.
sieht jetzt so aliengrün/gelb aus oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el_largo (21. Juni 2005)

nachdem meine blase jetzt nicht mehr nach pvc stinkt (backpulvertrick) trockne ich sie jetzt immer mit einem in die noch relativ nasse blase gesteckten küchentuch. zugeschraubt über nacht liegen lassen und trocken ist sie.. klappt hervorragend.


----------



## UralterNorweger (23. Juni 2005)

Ein Mitglied unseres norwegischen MTB-Forums hängt den Camelbak wie gezeigt auf (unten Küchenpapier), nimmt das Mundstück ab und bekommt sowohl Blase als auch Schlauch restlos trocken ohne Probleme. Habe die Methode adoptiert und kann sie nur empfehlen.







Martin


----------



## el_largo (24. Juni 2005)

aber nach jeder tour das mundstück abmachen??... klingt ganz schön aufwändig und vor allem, das mundstück ist doch eigentlich auch nicht dafür gemacht, sonst hätte sich die camele sicher nen schraubverschluss dafür ausgedacht...


----------



## Enrgy (24. Juni 2005)

Also ich hab mir letztens in nem Anfall von Wahn 2 Trinkrucksäcke gekauft, den von Lidl und den von Aldi. Ich bringe es aber nicht "übers Herz", die Teile auch wirklich zu benutzen. Erstens trinke ich relativ wenig, bei normalen Temperaturen (nicht wie heute zB) reicht mir für 40km locker eine 0,75l Flasche, die wird nicht mal ganz leer. Bei längeren Touren nehm ich im Rucksack einfach noch eine Flasche mit und fülle dann irgendwann um.
Weiterhin stört mich, daß man die Blasen zum trocknen jedesmal umständlich aus dem Rucksack pellen muß, wo es mir schon fast zu lästig ist, jedesmal die Flasche zu leeren.
Dann denke ich, daß das Wasser auf dem Rücken auch nicht so kühl bleibt wie am Rahmen, von tropfenden Verschlüssen mal ganz abgesehen.

Vielleicht verkauf ich die Teile wieder, ich kann mich echt nicht aufraffen die zu benutzen


----------



## Dubio (24. Juni 2005)

Weiß zufällig jemand wann es das nächste mal wieder Trinkrucksäcke bei LIDL/ALDI gibt???  

Wie der Freund meiner Schwester seine Trinkblase immer trocknet : Blase über son komischen Hemdenföntrockner über den Ärmel, auf 30 Grad einstellen, 1h warten, fertig.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. Juni 2005)

welcher hersteller ist das? mir nicht bekannt


----------



## WizoPunk (26. Juni 2005)

Ich hab mir vor einem oder zwei Jahren bei Aldi den Trinkrucksack gekauft(so nen blauen)und bin zufrieden mit ihm.Mehr kann man für so wenig Geld wirklich nicht erwarten!

Aldi rulez   
Zum Trocknen wird die Blase einfach auf die Wäscheleine gehängt und das Mundstück abgemacht.


----------



## tim_ (26. Juni 2005)

habt ihr in eurer Trinkblase Zuckerwasser drin?

Ich habe immer Leitungswasser drin. Vor dem Auffüllen spüle ich die Blase manchmal durch, oder lass vor dem ersten Schluck etwas rauslaufen (Partner nasspritzen).


----------



## Hot Carrot (26. Juni 2005)

Dubio schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß zufällig jemand wann es das nächste mal wieder Trinkrucksäcke bei LIDL/ALDI gibt???
> 
> Wie der Freund meiner Schwester seine Trinkblase immer trocknet : Blase über son komischen Hemdenföntrockner über den Ärmel, auf 30 Grad einstellen, 1h warten, fertig.




Hallo

die gab es beim Südlichen Aldi vor ca 8 tagen   

MFG


----------



## Baxx (26. Juni 2005)

tim_ schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr in eurer Trinkblase Zuckerwasser drin?



Joa, meistens Leitungswasser + A- oder O-Saft 2:1. In Leitungswasser sind schon genug Mikroorganismen drin die bei Zimmertemperatur die eine oder andere Kolonie bilden können. Deshalb einfrieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dubio (26. Juni 2005)

boah ne oder. Man warum bin ich immer der der alles als letzter peilt. Na toll, muss ich teuren kaufen


----------



## Hot Carrot (27. Juni 2005)

Dubio schrieb:
			
		

> boah ne oder. Man warum bin ich immer der der alles als letzter peilt. Na toll, muss ich teuren kaufen




wo wohnst du denn   

MFG


----------



## Enrgy (27. Juni 2005)

Hot Carrot schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> die gab es beim Südlichen Aldi vor ca 8 tagen
> 
> MFG



Dann waren das regional begrenzte Restbestände. Hier (Köln-Düsseldorf) gabs nix, war auch in keiner Werbung.


----------



## Top-Wattequillt (27. Juni 2005)

Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> In Leitungswasser sind schon genug Mikroorganismen drin die bei Zimmertemperatur die eine oder andere Kolonie bilden können. Deshalb einfrieren.



...ist leider ein irrtum, durch einfrieren blase und schlauch frei von bakterien und pilzen zu bekommen. schon mal überlegt, wie in laboren dieselben konserviert werden, um auch noch nach jahren mit ihnen weiterarbeiten zu können? einfrieren! und zwar mit flüssigem stickstoff, also ca -200 grad und das hat nach dem auftauen weder pilzen noch bakterien geschadet.

ich bevorzuge correga-tabs, essig-essenz nach ca. 5 mal und spülmittel nach jedem gebrauch.

gruß


----------



## hardun (27. Juni 2005)

@Top-Wattequillt
Das stimmt schon, dass man durch Einfrieren die Pilze und Baktierien nicht abtöten oder entfernen kann. Allerdings unterbindet man deren Vermehrung. Wenn man also nach jedem Gebrauch die Blase mit Spülmittel reinigt und danach einfriert sollte das erstmal ausreichen. 
Einige Male im Jahr die Intensivreinigung mit Corega-Tabs oder eben Essigessenz durchzuführen ist aber bestimmt sinnvoll.

Schöne Grüße,
Jo


----------



## Baxx (27. Juni 2005)

@Wattequillt:
Klar, du hast Recht, durch das Einfrieren werden die Mikroorganismen nicht bekämpft. Nach diversen Mikrobiologie-Vorlesungen bin ich da durchaus im Bilde  . Aber wie Hardrun schon meinte wird das Auswachsen verhindert. Ab und an mit Alkohol o.ä. behandeln hilft natürlich schon etwas. Völlig keimfrei wird man die Blasen aber nie bekommen, auch eine halbe Stunde auskochen überleben mehrere Spezies. Solange man sie aber sauber, trocken (und/oder kalt) hält hat man hinsichtlich pathogener Organismen kaum etwas zu befürchten.


----------



## el_largo (27. Juni 2005)

ich weiss gar nicht was ihr alle mit euren keimen in den blasen habt! habt ihr euch schon mal überlegt mit wieviel keimen ihr jeden abend ins bett geht??? oder wascht ihr euch nach jeder benutzung einer öffentlich zugänglichen türklinke die hände bevor ihr euch am imbiss nen burger reinmacht??
was glaubt ihr denn wieviele keime ein kind so zu sich nimmt das auf dem boden sitzt und spielt? 
die natur hat das schon so eingerichtet dass man mit einer gewissen menge an bakterien zurechtkommt!

PS: enorm viele allergien sind erst seitdem auf dem markt seitdem die menschen denken im dreck nicht leben zu können oder habt ihr bei euren grosseltern schon mal was von heuschnupfen oder tierhaaralergie gehört?


----------



## Dubio (27. Juni 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Dann waren das regional begrenzte Restbestände. Hier (Köln-Düsseldorf) gabs nix, war auch in keiner Werbung.



Also bei uns gabs glaub auch keine rucksäcke. Hab zumindest kein Prospekt gekriegt


----------



## Tifftoff (27. Juni 2005)

Bei uns in Reutlingen liegen noch 4 Trinkrücksäcke beim Aldi rum. Reduziert auf 8 Euro. Hat jemand Interesse?
 + 4,30 Porto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cornholio (30. Juni 2005)

Ich hab heute meinen ersten Trinkrucksack (von Carver 20 ) gekauft, und hab auch gleich eine MacGyver-Lösung für's Trocknen gefunden.


----------



## pongi (30. Juni 2005)

das nenn ich wirklich mal ne mcgyver lösung *gg*


----------



## ulf2 (30. Juni 2005)

@I am the great Cornholio... I need TP...

Ein echter MacGyver. Überleg Dir aber bitte noch, wie das ohne Strom geht.


----------



## pongi (30. Juni 2005)

ohne strom wird das ganze natürlich von der rolle angetrieben auf der der erschöpfte biker sich locker ausrollt *gg*


----------

